# Google Propeller reportedly launching in a few weeks



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

I actually looked at the date to make sure it wasn't April 1st when I read this name. Google should really hire someone to come up with better names for their stuff...



> Google’s Propeller app is reportedly launching in a couple weeks says _AllThingsD_. The new app will be available on both Android and iPad tablets, and will act like Flipboard providing content from many different sources. Publishers will be able to package their content in a web app to be presented on tablets in HTML 5.
> 
> Propeller will launch with a frenzy of publications and be integrated into Google+ — like Google is doing with most of their products. Launching before Propeller however is Yahoo’s Livestand which will also have similar content delivery functionality. But I think we all know which is going to be better, right?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've read both articles and I still can't figure out what is actually IS other than being an app that can 'combine' multiple sources of information or something. Is this something I will likely want, or need? Isn't is also what a mobile website is for?


----------

